# Hand-Held Inspection Cameras



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

In a recent thread there was a discussion regarding what hand-held inspection camera was the best to go with. I am revisiting that discussion along with some photos. In this post I am showing a Ridgid microExplorer with both the 17mm head and the 9.5mm head.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

This post includes the microExplorer and a prototype of the new and soon to be released microDrain. The conversion takes about a minute to connect and you have a light weight sewer camera for a quick inspection up to 30'. The push rod is flexible enough to navigate 1 1/2" p-traps and fittings I just started testing it today but with a little practice I was able to get through the trap and down into the drain on both a Kohler San Rafael and a Kohler Wellworth. After going through the water closet I ended up in old cast-iron and was only able to push the camera an extra 10' or so. The microDrain can also be used with any SeeSnake monitor.

Mark


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Pretty cool, how much?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

$2,500 bucks my guess


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

The microDrain will not be released until the end of summer but it looks like Ohio Power Tools is pre selling them at $1,685.33. If you already own a microExplorer or a SeeSnake monitor you would use either of those as the monitor. If you need to buy a monitor, the microExplorer can be had for about $675 and a regular SeeSnake monitor would be around $3,000. The advantage of buying the microExplorer is you also get an inspection camera.

Here is a video with clear PVC.





 
Mark


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

that is pretty slick for sure but a bit out of my price range at the moment. i'll have to make due with my seesnake.

how do i convince ridgid to send me one of those prototypes free of charge for "testing"? :yes:






paul


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm jealous that you get to test the MicroDrain. That is very high up on my list of things to buy.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

The rigid rep here told me the hvac model with 30 feet of flex rod listed at 700 and the plumbing model with the push cable would list at about 2600. He also said the push rod would not hook to a regular monitor but I cant see that being right.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

The $700 he was talking about was likely the standard microExplorer inspection camera which comes with a 3' wand. You can extend the microExplorer up to 30' by adding 9-3' extensions at $50 a piece but I don't believe it would be stiff enough to push it 30' unless you are going down a vertical pipe/shaft or in a very small horizontal line. The microExplore will not hook up to a SeeSnake monitor as it is a SeeSnake monitor. Howerver, the less expensive second generation SeeSnake Micro which will not record video or stills like the microExplorer does has a video out which would allow you to use the SeeSnake monitors to view and record.

The microDrain can hook up to either a SeeSnake monitor or the microExplorer depending on what kit you have for it. The conversion back and forth is simple and only takes minutes. The push rod to the microDrain is not as stiff as a SeeSnake Plus but it is considerably stiffer than the wand on the microExplorer. It pushes fairly well and has a surprising amount of light for just being powered by the microExplorere. Yesterday I ran it up through my downspouts to the gutters and then later through a bunch of 4" styrene fittings and pipe to inspect the french drain behind my new retaining wall.

Mark


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey that is what I am talking about, those are real nice. Really want me one of the MicroExplorer. 
thanks for posting some pictures.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought the milwaukee ins. camera off amazon for about $100. It runs off aa bateries. I also got a 3' extension for about another $50. I've had it a couple of months and haven't had to use it for anything plumbing related yet. I'll probably only use it once or twice a year, but when I do I'm sure it'll come in handy.


----------



## WDP (May 4, 2009)

Any transmitter in the head for locating????


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

No transmitter yet as that would impede it's ability to go through water closets. I'm not sure you would want to locate with it as it is only 30' long.

Mark


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

That is our next purchase when it becomes available at our supply dealer. With new construction there are so many ways to use those to avoid problems, especially on remodels. We have the basic one now and we use it in walls to find leaks where nails or saws cut our plumbing and we want to show the builder that it was no fault of our own.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks bad to the bone. I'm going to have to get one.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

WDP said:


> Any transmitter in the head for locating????


There now is a Sonde built into the camera head. I just barely got it out of the box so I can't give you a review of it yet. My understanding is the smaller Sonde is not as powerful as a full size Sonde but should still fit the bill.

Mark


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, that is cool, I had never heard of Ohio Power Tools, they have cool stuff, I think I am going to get one today, that is a nice small set up that can answer alot of questions fast !
Thanks for posting
Craig:thumbsup:


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

I ordered one yesterday, that little camera will get used alot, and the guy at Ohio Power tools was really cool, never heard of them, but on some of there stuff, the prices are good, I shopped around, and there price for the complete set up was good, all our big cameras are not rigid, to expensive, they are good, but wayyyyyyyyy to much money ! But that mini cam is worth the money, I hope IMHO


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Ours came today, it is pretty cool, we will put it through the test Monday, I have always wondered why Rigid is so pricey, when this is 90%plastic, but on the demo tape, they show some guy jamming the camera through drains, so I am sure it is tough, all our big cameras are not ridgid ! So hopefully it lasts.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Here is a video of Josh (SeaSnake Project Head) at Ridgid showing how durable the new microDrain is. It is a new push rod which was designed just for the microDrain.





 
Mark


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

I used it in my house this morning, my sons toilet, could not get it through the flange, it is and old water saving toilet, have no idea what kind, my bathroom has a Kohler wellworth, older model, went through easy, works perfect and the picture on the little handheld montor is perfect, it will do what we need it for, cool little machine, and from the video I saw, you can ram it pretty hard, I made a guide out of 1 1/2 PVC as to not scratch our ( or our coustmers toilets)toilets, we will use it on a job Monday ! But, from what I saw on the demo tape, maybe the durability of the ridgid camera as compaired to all the competers, is worth the extra money, but I have a hard time paying $10,000 for a color camera, when I can get a pretty good one for less than half that ! All our major tools are Ridgid, except cameras and locators !


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

hulihan said:


> I used it in my house this morning, my sons toilet, could not get it through the flange, it is and old water saving toilet, have no idea what kind, my bathroom has a Kohler wellworth, older model, went through easy, works perfect and the picture on the little handheld montor is perfect, it will do what we need it for, cool little machine, and from the video I saw, you can ram it pretty hard, I made a guide out of 1 1/2 PVC as to not scratch our ( or our coustmers toilets)toilets, we will use it on a job Monday ! But, from what I saw on the demo tape, maybe the durability of the ridgid camera as compaired to all the competers, is worth the extra money, but I have a hard time paying $10,000 for a color camera, when I can get a pretty good one for less than half that ! All our major tools are Ridgid, except cameras and locators !


After you have played with it for a while you will get through them easier. Were you using the guide ball on the camera? Did you try using a string through the hole on the guide ball?

Mark


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

I tried it both ways, and my sons toilet almost got it through without the ball, in the Kohler, it was the ball and it was pretty easy, that was my first try, I registered it, so they say they (Rigid) will send me a new sd card, I have a few( are the cards this thing takes, like in our digital cameras, only asking as you seem to be in tune with these), so I like all the features, it is cool, and I also like the wand thing, it will, not often, but it will come in handy, but the camera will be very useful, easy to answer some questions that were almost impossable before !


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

I am going to get some string, I had never seen that trick, they showed it on the cd that came with the unit, there are probally millions of tricks.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Any idea where in Los Angeles, I can take it to get the sonde installed , the thing they will put in for a price , I think, not sure, you might of posted, they will be installing fromOct 1 to Dec 30th for a discount price , but where would you take it ?


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

I talked to a guy today that I was told to call, he told me they will not be available for about 2 or so more weeks, and will be about $300.00 plus or minus


----------

